# Cordane Highlands



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys, so I need a little bit of help just to make sure it is all working as it should.
My Mum made a website for my highland stud (well it is half Dads as well) and while it all works well on my computer, there are some problems when my Dad tries to see it on his computer when he tries to view pictures.

www.cordanehighlands.co.nz
My Dads main problem is when you go to the "photos" tab and on the right hand side it says "Photo albums on Facebook", below are a bunch of links for each of our animals.
The problem is that the pictures just don't show up for my dad, he just gets the upper and lower header of facebook with nothing inbetween so I was hoping some of you could test it out and see if its the same for you or if it all works.

That's about it really - comments welcome of course! 
A thank you in advance for anyone takes time to have a looksie


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Pics worked fine for me...


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The photos work just fine. They're great pics, btw! I love the way you tell the unfolding story of life at Cordane. Sleeping a lot, then going to school pics, are the best.  The calves are beautiful.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

They work fine on my iPhone too. Lovely site Cordane!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

They work great for me, nice site.  Is your dad's computer/monitor/graphics card old? I've had similar problems with my parents when viewing pages, and sites with pictures, back when they were stubbornly clinging to their old computers. I'd see whatever it was fine, all my friends could see it fine, they couldn't see any of whatever it was, or the way it was meant to be seen. I wasn't actually there, so I couldn't go looking to see what the actual problem was, but soon as they upgraded to new computers, suddenly everything was view-able.

-Zanne


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Cordane what browser does your dad use as it might be a coding thing specific for certain browsers, mozilla and Internet explorer although similar in alot of ways do have a few oddities for displaying pics especially if using css


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Just checked the links and although get the facebook header no pictures are visable to me using IE8 will check again using firefox latest version, google chrome, opera and let you know the results from those


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

worked fine for me ... what a fab site you have to show off your cattle ... love the story that goes with the pics


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

TCG : Dads computer is old - ancient really. I believe it's the same computer we had back in Invercargill (2001-2005) but in saying that, a lot of the parts were replaces only a few years back, this includes the graphics card. Silly thing is, he has been able to see other Facebook links just fine..

Pro-pets, Dad uses Internet Explorer, same version that my Mum and I both use - only difference is that our computers are laptops while his is a desktop (both XP)
Chrome, IE and Saferi worked for me though when I wasn't logged into a Facebook account so I don't know..

Well I'm glad those who could see it liked it


----------

